# 64 Speedometer and cable connection



## spuzzy (Sep 11, 2014)

I recently removed the 8 screws from my gauge bezel to replace all the bulbs for the gauges. In doing so I lowered the column and had to unscrew the speedo cable from the back of the cluster. After putting things back together, the speedometer now makes an audible "whirring" noise that gets louder the faster you go. The speedo works, but there's this noise. I've unscrewed it, lubed it with white grease and reconnected it with no results. What am I missing?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Must not be tight / cross-threaded the collar .


----------

